# How many of you are using an iPad



## Kent.Keirsey (Aug 10, 2011)

From a Tech Industry standpoint, you see a few fundamental differences between a Tablet and a Laptop. 

Tablets offer you some capabilities that are just not found too often on a PC or Laptop. Scanning receipts, taking pictures/video, showing off documents and drawings - These are all extremely easy on a iPad/tablet. But from a business standpoint, solely using iPads becomes a crippling factor in your day to day operations. The best application of a tablet implementation is to use them in tandem with laptops and PCs.

While the latest and greatest tablets offer processing power and specs that are coming closer and closer to Laptops, the main usability difference will come from how you are able to input data. You lose a lot of control and manueverability in your Estimates, for example, when using a touch-screen keyboard. Smaller projects that don't require too much data entry may be fine with a touch-screen, but I know from some of our clients that I've spoken with that when push comes to shove, and it's time to get work done, the easiest and most time-efficient way to do it is use a laptop or desktop PC. 

If you're looking to make your iPad/tablet experience more laptop-like, you can purchase cases and peripherals that will give you a keyboard and stand. Just keep in mind, most of the fully-featured applications available on the market require an actual computer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

I got an iPad about a month ago and already it has been a huge benefit. I have an iPhone 4 which I use for email on the go, photos (better camera than iPad 2), and browsing the internet when need to find something on the fly. If I need to send a longer email response then probably best being in the office in front of my iMac where I have my accounting, scheduling and architecture/rendering applications. I use Dropbox to punt files, etc over to my iPad and a PDF editing app that allows me to get signed estimates without printing anything, make changes to drawings when meeting with clients/engineers/architect, etc, edit job completion reports on the fly. Also have an app that allows me to take hand written notes or make sketches for take-offs or make quick sketches for conveying design details to my crew. I also use Houzz.com to discuss design inspirations with clients and narrow down options.

Oh yeh, and I also check out this forum on my iPad when relaxing in the evening


----------



## ral62 (May 1, 2012)

I use my iPad to do my business. I do all my invoices and credit card transactions there on the spot. I have an app that has my prices and looks very professional and easy for the customers to read and understand since I am not hand writing it. I have used it quite a bit to get schematics from the Internet when the customer seems to have lost theirs for one reason or another. The iPad or the droid tablets which ever one a person wants to use would be easier to use. Faster boot up, lighter, compact, does not crash or lock up like a laptop. Where the future is going.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I use my iPad With 3G to check out CT all day long:clap: I guess maybe I use it for some other stuff to.

I'll take a picture of something draw some notes on it and send it to a supplier. E-mails all day long out in the sticks. Installation instructions on the spot. Couldn't live with out it now.:thumbup:


----------



## allcityexterior (Jan 20, 2012)

I recently went on vacation with my Ipad hoping to replace my laptop with it for travel. Not so much! It is a pretty steep learning curve to replace all the programs I use on a daily basis with my laptop with aps I've never used. I find the laptop much easier. Ipad is great for reading books and watching Netflix though.

__________________________________
Roofing Madison Siding Madison


----------



## ral62 (May 1, 2012)

It is great for a lot other things too. Take your time with it and give it a chance. Sometimes it is difficult to make changes. My iPad replaced a lot of my iPad time. Some things I still have to do on a laptop.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.daily5remodel.com/index.php?action=article&rowid=1713 

not sure if this link works but it praises the ipad for contractors. Personally I need MS word as that's where all my documents and estimating programs are.

Im sure in the right hands its good but without being able to use my estimating programs , and my word template proposals etc. No good to me....yet. Does PC have a similar one...


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Quick Office should handle your word docs fine and standard spreadsheets.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

I use mine everyday.

I use quick sale for estimating and invoicing. I use photos to show people work and detail shots. Reminders for task lists for every job and shopping lists. Sticky notes. And penultimate is great for hand drawn notes.

I will try to add more as I remember different apps.... Oh and I use the ct app ;-)


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Quick Office should handle your word docs fine and standard spreadsheets.


So i can use this quick office to upload all my word docs?

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quickoffice-pro-hd-edit-office/id376212724?mt=8 got it...


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

I got an iPad about 3 months ago and love it. Some of my most used Apps are BuildCalc, Noteshelf, iBooks, TuneIn Radio, DropBox...

Keeping a ton of past job photos is the best thing, it's used as my "Portfolio" when visiting potential clients. You can tell clients also appreciate it.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Too big and I don't care for software that governs the user. 

I just got a Samsung Galaxy 3 and it will work for everything plus the kitchen sink.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

THINKPAINTING said:


> So i can use this quick office to upload all my word docs?
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quickoffice-pro-hd-edit-office/id376212724?mt=8 got it...


As long as your stuff is not the complex, almost program like spreadsheets, it should work fine.

I store in drop box and can open stuff in there and save it to the iPad or Dropbox.


----------



## Mansfield Reno (Nov 12, 2010)

I have just recently purchased an iPad and for what I do as a general contractor it does everything for me. The only reason I use a laptop anymore is to upload music to my iTunes. The apps that are available allow me to do everything right in front of my customers while i am standing there talking with them.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Kent Whitten said:


> Too big and I don't care for software that governs the user.
> 
> I just got a Samsung Galaxy 3 and it will work for everything plus the kitchen sink.


I use my s3 for in field stuff. I use my iPad for work at home. I use my laptop for work at the office. I have Dropbox on everything to view any files anywhere. I love the CT app on the iPad!


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

I recently had the opportunity to try out both 1pad2 and 3 didn't really see the difference for my needs. The 1pad2 16gb would be just fine for my use I'm not a gamer nor do I download movies etc..


My only issue is another $40 bucks from Verizon or ATT. I already pay to be hooked up on my home and business computers plus phones now the ipad? Either its another toy or a business asset that's my decision. I have downloaded the invoicetogo and the dropbox apps to my iphone both are very business friendly for sure.  Lots of great info here for sure though:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

THINKPAINTING said:


> I recently had the opportunity to try out both 1pad2 and 3 didn't really see the difference for my needs. The 1pad2 16gb would be just fine for my use I'm not a gamer nor do I download movies etc..
> 
> 
> My only issue is another $40 bucks from Verizon or ATT. I already pay to be hooked up on my home and business computers plus phones now the ipad? Either its another toy or a business asset that's my decision. I have downloaded the invoicetogo and the dropbox apps to my iphone both are very business friendly for sure. Lots of great info here for sure though:thumbsup:


You can get the wifi version and use your phone as a hotspot.

Tell the wife its for the business...


----------



## TMDC (Jun 2, 2012)

I take my ipad for estimates and presentations out on the field. It seems like a laptops battery doesn't last as long and the size of the ipad is very convenient.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TMDC said:


> I take my ipad for estimates and presentations out on the field. It seems like a laptops battery doesn't last as long and the size of the ipad is very convenient.


Get a bigger battery.

They are great for showing pictures but far from a laptop replacement.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

THINKPAINTING said:


> My only issue is another $40 bucks from Verizon or ATT.


Look at verizons new share everything plan, it might save you some money. Personally I just use my phone as a hotspot (now FREE with verizons new plans)


----------

